# electric bill



## budculese (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm getting ready to do a closet grow and i want to do it right or not at all ,as i'm poor so $ is a factor can anybody say what kind of light they have and how much there electric bill went up?any input will be helpfull .thank you!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

1k and you could rock a closet. Electric bill, just a little.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2010)

400w = $40/m with a mix of 12/12 and 16/8


----------



## budculese (Feb 23, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 1k and you could rock a closet. Electric bill, just a little.


can you clarify 1k?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow Umbra! I just got a 400w and thats not what i caculated? How much are you paying per kwh for hydro. Must be huge!

Cheers!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

oh and 1k means 1000watt system friend.

Cheers!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

Meant thousand bucks and you can rock the closet. But it can mean 1k bulb/system too.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

I stand corrected and for a thousand bucks I would hope you could rock more then just a closet!!!!!!!!
But then again your talking to the king of the hobbo growers 
For a thousand bucks I could hobbo setup an entire warehouse and pump out budd all day long but thats not me.

Cheers!!!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah for a thousand bucks i could grow on the moon hehe


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine was over $1K. I guess I could have done it cheaper but the guy asked about doing it "right" and when you ask that word around here you are going to get feedback about optimum conditions..... 
My light is 600W and I have it in a 2x4x5 tent. My electric consumption increase is a bit vague at the moment because I started at peak season with unusual weather so can't really say. Last months was $60 over the yr before on 12/12 with an additional T5 running 24 hrs a day.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

No disrespect oldhippiechick

Sorry if I have offended in some way but he also said right after doing it "right" that he is poor as well which means little to no money.

Cheers!!!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

i found this a while back when trying to figure out how much im paying...

hXXp://www.citytrf.net/costs_calculator.htm

i dont even know if it's accurate. if anyone has theirs figured out already, and wants to plug their numbers in there to see if it's correct that would be cool!

chuck


----------



## DonJones (Feb 23, 2010)

The calculator looks accurate to me.

The standard formula is

wattage / 1000 (to convert wattage to kilowatts) X hours used / rate charged per kilowatt hour

When you follow the explanation below the calculator that is the formula they are using.

If I remember right that figures out to 145 KWH per month on a 16/8 schedule.  It has been a while since I figured it so I could be wrong since my memory isn't as good as it used to be. 

Great smoking.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

400 watt and 600watts plus 4 fans ....bill went up 90 bucks a month


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 250 watt CFL, a rooting pail with a pump in it and a 150 watt HPS over it, a pump in my reservoir and two 400 watt HPS and 2 fans. As close as I can tell, it costs me about $100 a month. In the summer, it's more because the costs of air conditioning add to it. That knocks it up about another $50 a month.


----------



## BlueNose (Feb 23, 2010)

1000w and a few fans. My bill went up about $100-120/mo during 24 hr veg and about $60-70 during flowering


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> No disrespect oldhippiechick
> 
> Sorry if I have offended in some way but he also said right after doing it "right" that he is poor as well which means little to no money.
> 
> Cheers!!!




oh no worries Degenerative Disc. I just noticed that budcules also said he'd rather do it right or not at all. I came here thinking I could pull this off on the cheap ..... man oh man I think it took about 48 hrs to set me straight. Much respect to the DIY hobo growers.... If I were half as handy with tools as I am with a keyboard.... I'd go that route. 
xox
OHC


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

No problem OHC!!

Cheers!!!


----------



## budculese (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you all ! it will be a pleasure hanging out here as the e bill with the smaller set up i'll have will be just fine! man this is great news!oh and 1 more thing my ebill now in the dead of winter in michigan is 35-45 a mo my gas is 100 . the reason i asked this is that a friend about 15 years ago got a "state of the art grow lamp" and his e bill went up 500. right now i'm looking at 400-500 for lighting so i'm not that poor


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

1000watt for a closet grow? can u say heat problem!!!!!!!! 600 at the most.


----------

